# S&W Sigma in 9mm or .40



## FlipKing (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with them? Academy has them for 299 right now. Just wondering if they were good or bad or what the word was on them.


----------



## one hogman (Sep 13, 2010)

*sigma*

I have a 9mm that I have put a couple hundred rounds through with no problems, they seem to be well built guns that are reliable, the trigger is crunchy but for a defensive gun hard to beat for the $$ Mine seems to hit pretty well where the sights point.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Sep 13, 2010)

shop around a little more and look in the GON Magazine store ads! You can get them sometimes for $249.00. I use to have one and loved it. It was a .40.


----------



## Catfish369 (Sep 13, 2010)

No experience with the gun itself, aside from holding one a time or two... But in caliber choice I'd pick the .40 S&W hands down.


----------



## FlipKing (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, I want the .40


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 13, 2010)

Good quality gun at a very good price. I agree about the trigger pull. It is pretty rough. However, my gunsmith said that trigger jobs are not extremely difficult on these. Go with the .40. Having to fire more than once would just be silly.


----------



## FlipKing (Sep 13, 2010)

I havent gotten to hold one yet, how big are they? A friend has a Sig Saur P228 and I loved the feel it of it.


----------



## raw111 (Sep 14, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> shop around a little more and look in the GON Magazine store ads! You can get them sometimes for $249.00. I use to have one and loved it. It was a .40.



Cherokee Gun and Pawn, in Canton has them for $259.00.

They are usually at the big gun show at the Expo center. I think it is Sept 25-26.

Remember, there is a $50 mail-in rebate on the Sigmas as well.

Rich


----------



## one hogman (Sep 14, 2010)

*Sigma*

Look close a lot of the quoted prices are AFTER  the mail in rebate.


----------



## cmyoung (Sep 14, 2010)

I have one in th 40 and i havent had any probs at all my wife loves to shoot it.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 14, 2010)

There is a lot of good information on these guns on the S&W forum. Never held one , much less shot one, but I do love the 3rd generation Smith and Wesson semi autos.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Sep 14, 2010)

I've got a 40 S&W in the Sigma.  It has been a great gun.  I have probably fired close to 1000 rounds out of it and besides cleaning it I haven't done anything to it.  The trigger is tough, but I think I have actually gotten accustomed to it.  If I was looking for a nice carry gun, I would go ahead and get the M&P, but if I wanted a truck/carry gun and the Sigma fits that bill nicely.


----------



## FlipKing (Sep 14, 2010)

This would be a truck/woods carry gun, So dont really need a beauty queen.lol


----------



## WGSNewnan (Sep 15, 2010)

great gun for the money - good ergonomics, relatively accurate, and good reliability. the trigger pull can be helped by polishing the sear and sear block assembly along with replacing the striker spring with either the 3.5# wolf or 4# glock spring. others will tell you of cutting springs or removing them altogether. i can tell you with 100% certainty that this is a bad idea. the polishing and spring replacement will get you a smooth 7.5# pull that can be dealt with. otherwise you are looking at 10-12# factory pull. it'll smooth out and lighten up after  500 rounds or so. its is literally one of the best values for the money.
if you are looking for a similarly valued weapon see the p95 ruger also.


----------



## parolebear (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, usually there is a basher in the crowd.  I have a Sigma in 9 mm and 40 cal.  I agree with all of the above the trigger is not the smoothest in the world but is fine for combat (self-defense) and can be smoothed some.  Mine Sigma's have shot everytime and with several different types of ammo.  For the money I believe they are one of the best deals out there in a new weapon.  A new high cap for under 300 and sometimes under 250!!! outstanding.  I have also found that the more I shoot the smoother the trigger gets or maybe I just get used to it but either way they are keepers.  A reliable, accurate high cap handgun.


----------



## FlipKing (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok guys, thanks for the info. Since ya'll said they go cheaper, I think i might wait a bit and see if I can pick up a used one for under 300.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay...I'm going to be the odd man out.  

Go with the 9 over the 40.  That way, you don't have to worry about breaking the bank with ammo.  You can shoot it and get familiar with it and enjoy it.

And if you want ammo that will have more knock down power, then just buy some +p 9mm hp.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Sep 15, 2010)

FlipKing said:


> Ok guys, thanks for the info. Since ya'll said they go cheaper, I think i might wait a bit and see if I can pick up a used one for under 300.


you can buy a new one right now for 299.00 at academy and get the 50 rebate online.


----------



## FlipKing (Sep 15, 2010)

The the 299 is before the rebate?


----------



## dtala (Sep 15, 2010)

go with the 40S&W, 9mms are cheaper to shoot, kick less, but remember to carry a slice of bread with ya if ya get a 9mm. WHEN someone makes ya eat it, it will go down easier.

40 hands down, no comparison....


----------



## IronOutlaw (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting a 9mm to plink with. You really can't beat the price. 

Are they manufactured in the u.s. Like all other s&w models?


----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2010)

FlipKing said:


> The the 299 is before the rebate?



Yes.   You actually have to mail in the rebate and wait for S&W to send you the $50.

So it's $299 now and a check in the mail later on.

I think you can opt to get additional magazine instead of the money.

Enjoy the gun.  As far as a trigger goes...I've never met one yet that didn't get better after shooting it a lot.  Get you 1,000 rds of canned heat from GAarms and get to know the gun.   That trigger will get smoothed out the fun way.


----------



## ev239 (Sep 17, 2010)

Agreed that shooting will make it smoother.  Not so much lighter, but smoother.  It works with pretty much all guns!


----------



## hoochfisher (Sep 17, 2010)

you will be happy with a sigma. as far as the heavy trigger goes, look here:

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=2834068&postcount=6

very easy to do. it releives the triiger wieght a good deal. and after about 1500 rounds, i still haven't had any issues.


----------



## stihl007 (Sep 18, 2010)

Not a great gun!  Save up a little more $$ and gets something better.


----------



## chuckdog (Sep 18, 2010)

I've never been a big fan of the 9mm. I haven't paid it much attention over the years. My wife starting shooting one, so I got a set of dies and started looking at bullets and loads. To my surprise the modern 9mm isn't near as under powered as I thought. I load 147g XTPs' and can tell you that I wouldn't want to be hit with one. As a defensive pistol, I still prefer something that shoots a bigger bullet, but I don't turn my nose up at the 9 anymore. Up until recently, I felt pretty much the same way about the .40 S&W. Just a neutered 10mm. But it turns out it's an OK round too.


----------



## kylelever (Sep 18, 2010)

Ive had my SW9VE now for over 2 years. Got it at the Bargain Barn in Jasper for $299 plus a $50 mail in rebate. Yeah the trigger is pretty crappy but I have put well over 1k rounds through it and never had a problem. On my night stand every night and will get moved to the truck when I get a 1911. Can't beat it for the money IMHO.


----------



## Bill Mc (Sep 18, 2010)

Sigmas are S&W answer to Glocks. You can usually find a good buy plus S&W keeps having that $50 or 2 magazine rebate.

The trigger is tough but a trigger job can solve that. We sell alot of Sigmas. 

Personally, I'd go with a Glock or a Springfield XD in 40 or a Ruger SR9 if you want a 9mm.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 21, 2010)

There are always going to be people who bash these guns just because they're cheap. I own one, and I have absolutely no problem having it it my  hand in a self defense situation. IMO, there is no reason to go out and buy a $500 springfield or glock just to use as a nightstand gun. These guns are just as reliable. Having said that, the trigger pull is a little bit much, but you get used to it. I have the smith and wesson sigma 40VE .40 cal. with aftermarket tru dot night sights (installed by S&W.) I keep it on my nightstand every night, loaded with hornady 155 grain jacketed hollow points. I've put lots of rounds through my gun, and i've had no prolems with it. Overall, i highly recommend it.


----------



## 1022 (Sep 21, 2010)

bill mc who is we????


----------



## leoparddog (Sep 21, 2010)

Bill MC's "we" is Adventure Outdoors.  He works there.

Those who bash the current version of the Sigma are mostly gun snobs.  I have $900 handguns (a very nice Kimber) and I have cheaper handguns.  I don't want to leave my nice Kimber in the car or mess it up or have it stolen.  I polished the trigger and sear internals myself and replaced the striker spring with a #4 Glock.   This vastly improved the trigger pull without affecting reliability.

It is not a target gun, it is a self defense gun and it fills that role very well for less than $300.


----------

